# Done with all the nonsense



## sureshot006

Bucman said:


> I've never thought of charging someone maintenance fees. Takes a special cheap bastard to do that imo. Hell I bought a truck one year just so we could go!!!


No but would be reasonable to chip in for an oil change after a trip that pretty much consumes the oil life.

Driving your vehicle sucks. Especially when nobody else wants to rotate who drives.


----------



## Bucman

sureshot006 said:


> No but would be reasonable to chip in for an oil change after a trip that pretty much consumes the oil life.
> 
> Driving your vehicle sucks. Especially when nobody else wants to rotate who drives.


If im riding i pick up an extra tank of gas for their added expense. Even if towing my trailer, boat or quad for the trip. I have gear and we use it.


----------



## sureshot006

Bucman said:


> If im riding i pick up an extra tank of gas for their added expense. Even if towing my trailer, boat or quad for the trip. I have gear and we use it.


Yep. Very nice gesture. Shows appreciation. Most don't do that at all. On a big trip out west the driver probably eats a few hundred in cost over the "shared" costs.


----------



## LGB

sureshot006 said:


> No but would be reasonable to chip in for an oil change after a trip that pretty much consumes the oil life.
> 
> Driving your vehicle sucks. Especially when nobody else wants to rotate who drives.


Had that issue also years ago. Had a fifth wheel and used it for deer/bear camp. I was the only guy that had the bed rails so had to use my truck every time. Kinda sucked but asking other guys to get rails installed wasn't gonna happen. Finally just stopped using my fifth wheel for hunting camp.


----------



## deagansdad1

A trip by myself sounds very boring and alot like work. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

deagansdad1 said:


> A trip by myself sounds very boring and alot like work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Time outdoors by yourself is a good change of pace but probably not for everyone!


----------



## Nostromo

deagansdad1 said:


> A trip by myself sounds very boring and alot like work.


Not everybody is comfortable being alone. You spend your whole life in a group for the most part. Family, school, work, family again. 

But if the situation presents itself, I'd suggest giving it a go. You may be surprised.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Show up with a full tank do the trip and just before people part ways, fill up again. Then split the costs.
. I think it’s cheesy to start charging people for oil changes and tire wear.
what’s next depreciation on the lease?


----------



## Bucman

I look at it like this- If i wait for others to join on a hunt i want to do, it may never happen! I have a lot of friends that I've met doing solo trips. 
Disclaimer I'm not doing mountain hunts though, mostly flatland whitetail.


----------



## sureshot006

Gamekeeper said:


> Show up with a full tank do the trip and just before people part ways, fill up again. Then split the costs.
> . I think it’s cheesy to start charging people for oil changes and tire wear.
> what’s next depreciation on the lease?


As long as they take turns driving or some other contribution, cool. Else they're just taking advantage.


----------



## brushbuster

Nostromo said:


> Not everybody is comfortable being alone. You spend your whole life in a group for the most part. Family, school, work, family again.
> 
> But if the situation presents itself, I'd suggest giving it a go. You may be surprised.


It's total freedom.


----------



## hypox

Flying solo on these trips is the way to go. I have friends that always say they want to go with me…I never offer to take them. I’m not on a trip to babysit or be a nanny.


----------



## brushbuster

One of these days I'm going to float the entire Yukon river within the American borders. Probably do that trip Solo. I'd be hard-pressed to find a trip partner that could go for 2 months.


----------



## Swampbuckster

jatc said:


> Anytime I plan a hunting or fishing trip, I plan as if I am going solo. If I am inviting others to go and they back out then I’m not left high and dry.
> 
> The people I choose to go with though are only people I know I can enjoy being around for two weeks in a remote setting. I’d much rather be solo then stuck with an irritating, constantly complaining guy.
> 
> As far as money, my friends usually argue with me that I don’t let them give me more money for gas. Like I said, I plan to be solo so the money is already figured in.


When planning fishing trips, the same goes with me. I always state to friends don’t need gas as I was going to drive and do this myself anyhow. But most the time they always pitch in anyhow which I do appreciate. But I will tell you, my thing is I’ll cover everything, just bring lunch and snacks. And I try to push the point bring a good lunch. Not a white bread bologna and welfare cheese sandwiches. Lol.
This usually works out well for me. Except once last year to Saginaw Bay my friend made some amazing wraps….. but left them in the fridge… forcing us to eat gas station prewrapped sandwiches…. And another time on the Detroit River bro in law brought tomatoes, loaf of bread, package of meat, package of cheese, avocado, mayonnaise… sounds great but was a little disturbed having to slice veggies and build sandwiches while rolling up and down in the waves… lol


----------



## Gamekeeper

There’s a heavy element of put up or shut up involved in traveling to Hunt.

I got tired of playing outfitters, and doing 90% of the work, and then have people bail at the last second.

That’s just the way people are.


----------



## Pat P

LGB said:


> I'm pretty lucky having a buddy that is always on time and always true to the plan. I've been in your shoes with other buddy's on trips in the past. Not much you can do except go alone or find another guy at the last minute. I've done some Ohio hunts solo due to this occuring and it's not as fun but I seemed to hunt harder and stay more focused on the hunt. That's been the only advantage for me. I'd prefer a partner Everytime over hunting solo out of state.


I am the same way. Not always as fun going solo but the hunting is typically better. I will work my butt off if it is just me, but I having a buddy around makes the down time a lot more fun.


----------



## LGB

brushbuster said:


> One of these days I'm going to float the entire Yukon river within the American borders. Probably do that trip Solo. I'd be hard-pressed to find a trip partner that could go for 2 months.


I'd do it in a heart beat. Retired makes that trip easy. I have one buddy now that spends 3 weeks camping in the UP for deer season off the grid. Can't find anybody else that wants to do it. Many have done it once but don't want to again. Not sure why really. I'm as comfortable as I am at home in most cases. Have to improvise on the hot showers nightly but otherwise a great trip. Having 2-3 guys makes a deer camp better.


----------



## thill

I was having frustrations getting plans off the ground. Our 4 person group did not draw for Kansas and our plan b apparently evaporated. I'm a hardwired planner and want to get our plans cemented yesterday, but the other guys in our group are so wish washy they can't commit to anything. I can't get the 4 of us together for beers to talk about a plan or even a virtual meeting to share ideas. Some guys take days to respond to texts. I'm done with them as well. I finally decided to plan for a solo trip and if one or two of them want to join, then they'll have to go on the trip I designed. One guy said we should "play it by the weather"...that doesn't work for me. I can guarantee come October, everyone of them will start throwing destination ideas out to our group. I hope they'll like MO.


----------



## sureshot006

Gamekeeper said:


> There’s a heavy element of put up or shut up involved in traveling to Hunt.
> 
> I got tired of playing outfitters, and doing 90% of the work, and then have people bail at the last second.
> 
> That’s just the way people are.


Do it once and the expectation is you'll be the tour guide every trip.


----------



## Scout 2

sureshot006 said:


> Time outdoors by yourself is a good change of pace but probably not for everyone!


To me that is the most relaxing time of my life. I come and go when I want and don't have to wait for someone or talk it over with someone where to go. Just enjoy the peace and quiet time.


----------



## Gamekeeper

hypox said:


> I’d be lucky to go half that distance in a day. Too many things to stop and see, things to do along the way. I won’t miss an opportunity at an experience just to put miles behind me. If I need to get somewhere quick, I’ll fly.


Lots of cheap skates want to leave from work at 3PM, drive straight through to Sodak, buy licenses and be pheasant hunting by 12pm the following day!😳🤯
Not for me.


----------



## grapestomper

I have been elk hunting 12 times with groups. 
Maybe 2 of the trips we had some guys that did not participate like they should. 
We split everything equally, usually myself and buddies equipment used. That's what I bought it for. To be used. 
We always kept what we shot. Did not split meat up unless someone wanted to give some to a guy. Seemed to work out. They knew this before we left. 
Time to get new guys to hunt with if they can't keep a promise.


----------



## anagranite

Gamekeeper said:


> Lots of cheap skates want to leave from work at 3PM, drive straight through to Sodak, buy licenses and be pheasant hunting by 12pm the following day!😳🤯
> Not for me.



I'm under 50 and still doing the straight through drives. Most of the time it's hunting companions that can't get the time off but sometimes it's just getting there quicker. I leave for Marathon in a few weeks and it will take us 27 hours with the boat, my two boys will rotate with me driving. Then Wyoming in Sept without any stops but 4 guys driving.


----------



## Lumberman

sureshot006 said:


> Going alone is often a choice not force. If you're too bored with hiking/hunting to do it alone maybe just playing cards at home is a better idea.


Right, you choose to not have any friends. Lol

We agree. I think. 

You could play euchre Saturday by yourself. It will work but sure would be more fun with a couple of friends.


----------



## Shoeman

I’ve had some marginal cats out on my trips. Even had to borrow dough for smokes. We still had a blast.


----------



## Gamekeeper

anagranite said:


> I'm under 50 and still doing the straight through drives. Most of the time it's hunting companions that can't get the time off but sometimes it's just getting there quicker. I leave for Marathon in a few weeks and it will take us 27 hours with the boat, my two boys will rotate with me driving. Then Wyoming in Sept without any stops but 4 guys driving.


You’ll figure it out some day.

There is no prize awarded for how much you punish yourself starting and ending a vacation.


----------



## sureshot006

Lumberman said:


> Right, you choose to not have any friends. Lol
> 
> We agree. I think.
> 
> You could play euchre Saturday by yourself. It will work but sure would be more fun with a couple of friends.


You really never have the desire to hunt or fish solo? Really?

What I'm saying is many of us don't avoid these things because others aren't going. Has nothing to do with number of friends. We enjoy the activity in part for the solitude. I am not saying we intentionally avoid others every time. Just that others aren't necessary to enjoy ourselves.

It's nice to be able to wake up in the morning and decide to hit the water without worrying about anyone else. Every time? No of course not.

For example, about half the time I fish solo by choice. Last minute decision or just wanting to get away. Probably 100% of the time someone would go if I asked.


----------



## FullQuiver

FullQuiver said:


> This is why I hunt with my boys.


I feel funny quoting myself but I thought you guys might need some context. I have the best boys in the world. I couldn't dream of having better son's. They help me out in so many ways when I go hunting with them. Hard to imagine having better experiences with anyone else. 

I'm truly a blessed man for having them be my hunting partners and sons..


----------



## triplelunger

.


----------



## steelyspeed

RS1983 said:


> Who travels solo to hunt?
> 
> It seems like year after year my perspective hunting partners try to flip the script on me a couple months before we are set to leave. Worst thing is it's not even the same people each year...
> 
> The same routine two years in a row. I have the gear (wall tent and wood stove, optics, trailer ect) that you need to hunt out west. I do all of the planning by helping the person navigate the application process, select the unit, find the spots to hunt when we get there. If you want to go hunting, I'll spit gas with you but if you don't have anything to contribute then we're taking your vehicle out there. That's the deal I present.
> 
> Invariably, this is the second year in a row (different guy), that all of a sudden there are potential vehicle troubles and their ride might not be road worthy to take across the country. Last year the fool I took out with me presented me with this dilemma a week before we were to leave. I've thought about renting a truck but this guy also invited a guest of his own (without discussing it first). I know from experience that 2 guys and their gear, wall tent, plus dead animals take up and entire crew cab truck. I don't think a rental company will let you tow with their vehicles...
> 
> So...am I out of line, when someone welsh's on this deal, to just cut them loose after they've bought tags? I'm the only one in the equation with the necessary gear to pull off the trip. I just don't feel like saving $400 in gas while I'm outfitting everything else is worth putting up with another guy's agenda.
> 
> What would you do?


Like others said, I plan almost every hunt solo. I have a good friend that we have built points together but he has proven to be reliable and never a liability. If you drive solo then you don’t need that pesky trailer 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jatc

Nostromo said:


> If you try to break it down. They have to have similar interests, be of roughly the same socio-economic group. Be at a place in life where their absence can be tolerated for an appropriate amount of time. Honestly, Devine intervention is a must.
> 
> Which indicates, the good Lord knows you wouldn't make it on your own.


Yeah well the worse the odds, the more I’m likely to try it. This is me on my last solo fishing trip:


----------



## brushbuster

Gamekeeper said:


> People say all that **** and it’s bull——.
> I posted two discounted spots to go to Kodiak island this October on this site and was only contacted by two people. And they both balked at the cost, so I wouldn’t have considered any of them to be very serious anyway.
> It’s pretty normal really, there are the fantasy hunters, and there are real ones.
> No knickers in a knot over it anymore for me. People are people.
> 
> As my grandmother used to say, “Talk is cheap, but it takes money to buy whiskey.”


People are missing out on that Kodiak trip. It's a fantastic place to hunt!


----------



## brushbuster

sureshot006 said:


> You really never have the desire to hunt or fish solo? Really?
> 
> What I'm saying is many of us don't avoid these things because others aren't going. Has nothing to do with number of friends. We enjoy the activity in part for the solitude. I am not saying we intentionally avoid others every time. Just that others aren't necessary to enjoy ourselves.
> 
> It's nice to be able to wake up in the morning and decide to hit the water without worrying about anyone else. Every time? No of course not.
> 
> For example, about half the time I fish solo by choice. Last minute decision or just wanting to get away. Probably 100% of the time someone would go if I asked.


Exactly right. I'm not going to miss a trip just because it doesn't meet my friends schedule. I purposely went solo this spring to Yakutat simply because it was going to be a rough trip. Not many people are willing or capable of putting up with the **** I do.


----------



## brushbuster

Oh I'm 61 and I have no problem driving straight through to Idaho, or spending the night in a airport instead of spending money on a place to sleep for 6-8 hrs.


----------



## Nostromo

brushbuster said:


> One of these days I'm going to float the entire Yukon river within the American borders. Probably do that trip Solo. I'd be hard-pressed to find a trip partner that could go for 2 months.


If only you could promise clouds of mosquitos, hordes of biting flies and man-eating bears.


----------



## brushbuster

Nostromo said:


> If only you could promise clouds of mosquitos, hordes of biting flies and man-eating bears.


That's a given. There will be plenty of bugs and most likely Bears.


----------



## sureshot006

brushbuster said:


> Exactly right. I'm not going to miss a trip just because it doesn't meet my friends schedule. I purposely went solo this spring to Yakutat simply because it was going to be a rough trip. Not many people are willing or capable of putting up with the **** I do.


 Don't want to worry about leaving them in the dust.


----------



## steelyspeed

brushbuster said:


> Exactly right. I'm not going to miss a trip just because it doesn't meet my friends schedule. I purposely went solo this spring to Yakutat simply because it was going to be a rough trip. Not many people are willing or capable of putting up with the **** I do.


Exactly! I’m going to Prince of Wales solo in 4 weeks solo. I had buddies ask if they could join and I turned them down because how rough of trip it’s going to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Former grunt

2018 i went on my first outwest hunting trip that i had been planning for years and was finally able to do. A buddy from back here that i hunt and fish with went along and it worked out in regards to splitting costs but i felt like some of the hunting was hampered by him going. Fast fowarded to last year and i went back to idaho in october by myself to hunt with my old army buddy who lives out there, even though i came home empty handed again i had a blast. i have come to realize most of the small group i hunt and fish with wouldnt be able to afford to go out west and be gone for almost a month and thats fine, i actually do like the drive out there and i get to enjoy the hunt. i am planning a 2 month hunting trip when my best friend when he retires outta the army in acouple more years. i have one friend back here that says he would be in for a turkey hunt in wyoming or montana but who knows.


----------



## Former grunt

Gamekeeper said:


> People say all that **** and it’s bull——.
> I posted two discounted spots to go to Kodiak island this October on this site and was only contacted by two people. And they both balked at the cost, so I wouldn’t have considered any of them to be very serious anyway.
> It’s pretty normal really, there are the fantasy hunters, and there are real ones.
> No knickers in a knot over it anymore for me. People are people.
> 
> As my grandmother used to say, “Talk is cheap, but it takes money to buy whiskey.”


i remember your post, if i wasnt committed to Idaho i would have reached out. Thats one of my bucket list items but Idaho in October is number 1.


----------



## PunyTrout

RS1983 said:


> So...am I out of line, when someone welsh's on this deal
> ...



As a person who has Welsh ancestry I take offense to this gross characterization. * 


*not really


----------



## brushbuster

sureshot006 said:


> They can also hold their bladder and don't get the squirts from fast food on the road.


 Just don't pick guys that posted in the I sharted thread.


----------



## Deskjockey1

I'm lucky that all of my Out West elk trips have been with family. I married into it. The first time I shot an elk (trip with my FIL & BIL) and my wife had a taste of it, she committed to going, and has gone ever since. I'll admit, my wife isn't as committed to getting in shape as I am, so there are times when I feel held back, but it all works out in the end.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

triplelunger said:


> I love how everyone that ends up relegated to hunting solo swears everyone ELSE is the problem.


Dude, I have had guys show up for trips drunk, one guy showed up with some floozy chick he picked up the previous night in some bar, another guy who was supposed to bring the food and drinks forgot and brought nothing causing a 40 mile round trip drive and lost hunting time to procure some. Another guy shows up to deer hunt a prospective lease I was looking at and shoots a damn mallard duck off the landowners duck pond and infuriated him, another shot a small buck at another place that was under the apr.

One thing about hunting alone, I haven't let myself down yet.


----------



## sureshot006

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Dude, I have had guys show up for trips drunk, one guy showed up with some floozy chick he picked up the previous night in some bar, another guy who was supposed to bring the food and drinks forgot and brought nothing causing a 40 mile round trip drive and lost hunting time to procure some. Another guy shows up to deer hunt a prospective lease I was looking at and shoots a damn mallard duck off the landowners duck pond and infuriated him, another shot a small buck at another place that was under the apr.
> 
> One thing about hunting alone, I haven't let myself down yet.


Lmao that's bad!


----------



## Nostromo

Sasquatch Lives said:


> One thing about hunting alone, I haven't let myself down yet.


Well at least you have that to look forward to.


----------



## anagranite

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Dude, I have had guys show up for trips drunk, one guy showed up with some floozy chick he picked up the previous night in some bar, another guy who was supposed to bring the food and drinks forgot and brought nothing causing a 40 mile round trip drive and lost hunting time to procure some. Another guy shows up to deer hunt a prospective lease I was looking at and shoots a damn mallard duck off the landowners duck pond and infuriated him, another shot a small buck at another place that was under the apr.
> 
> One thing about hunting alone, I haven't let myself down yet.



Some of your friends sound fun.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

anagranite said:


> Some of your friends sound fun.


I can introduce you. Make sure and bring some hangover meds, condoms and bail money.


----------



## amon

You're not out of line. Been hunting (and usually fishing) totally alone for decades.

My friends were pretty unreliable and inconsiderate as well. Same thing: last minute stand-ups, bringing people without asking, etc.

The final straw was with two friends who were roommates. We had a trip planned, they didn't arrive at the meeting place, and I called. They were watching TV and getting stoned on a beautiful Saturday, middle of summer. They remembered; they just didn't feel like going and were too lazy to call me.

I was so pissed; they said I was overreacting. I still consider them friends, but we're no longer close and I never invited them on a trip again. I live up north on a lake now. They've suggested that I invite them, but nope.


----------



## triplelunger

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I can introduce you. Make sure and bring some hangover meds, condoms and bail money.


Ok. Now they sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## sureshot006

Bros before bows lmao


----------



## Former grunt

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I can introduce you. Make sure and bring some hangover meds, condoms and bail money.


that sounds like the normal guys i hunt and fish with.


----------



## triplelunger

Former grunt said:


> that sounds like the normal guys i hunt and fish with.


For real...our trips out west are not complete without some kind of a kickoff bar closing, or coming down from the mountain bar blackout from one of us.


----------



## Former grunt

triplelunger said:


> For real...our trips out west are not complete without some kind of a kickoff bar closing, or coming down from the mountain bar blackout from one of us.


lol thats just the group that i hunt and fish with here in michigan. my buddy out in idaho grew up in a small town right in the unit i like to hunt. last year after coming off the mountain after the first day of hunting we went in to town to get some food and have a few drinks, didnt end up hunting the next day after closing down the bar.


----------



## sureshot006

Former grunt said:


> lol thats just the group that i hunt and fish with here in michigan. my buddy out in idaho grew up in a small town right in the unit i like to hunt. last year after coming off the mountain after the first day of hunting we went in to town to get some food and have a few drinks, didnt end up hunting the next day after closing down the bar.


Ugh. I couldn't do that. I'd be the stick in the mud at the bar wanting to leave. Can hit the bar in any old town at any time. Can't always hunt.


----------



## Former grunt

sureshot006 said:


> Ugh. I couldn't do that. I'd be the stick in the mud at the bar wanting to leave. Can hit the bar in any old town at any time. Can't always hunt.


The locals were cool once my buddy told em the stranger with him was from michigan and our history together. i was just doing day deer hunts the first couple of days because my buddy was still working till we rolled out for my elk hunt.


----------



## Thirty pointer

Bunch of us guys that grew up together used to camp near Luther for the early small game season . We did this for about 10 years and had a blast every year . Then a couple guys wanted to bring their other friends along and things changed . It was no longer about hunting but drinking and drugs 20 hrs a day .Careless gun play was the final straw for me and I left early one year not wanting to see someone killed . The group broke up after that . Shame that a few can ruin things for everyone .


----------



## Gamekeeper

Thirty pointer said:


> Bunch of us guys that grew up together used to camp near Luther for the early small game season . We did this for about 10 years and had a blast every year . Then a couple guys wanted to bring their other friends along and things changed . It was no longer about hunting but drinking and drugs 20 hrs a day .Careless gun play was the final straw for me and I left early one year not wanting to see someone killed . The group broke up after that . Shame that a few can ruin things for everyone .


You can see the culture of guns and alcohol intertwined in many threads.
It comes down to if you are into that, or if you are not.

For me, I don’t gamble with friends.

So when the card game starts I bow out.
Just a thing. Too many hard feelings generated over not much.

I don’t care if the other guys gamble until they lose everything. But I’m not going to take it from them.


----------



## Papa Liver

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I can introduce you. Make sure and bring some hangover meds, condoms and bail money.


Man we must know the same dudes lol. Hood rats like me, just some never grew out of it.


----------



## bucko12pt

jatc said:


> Anytime I plan a hunting or fishing trip, I plan as if I am going solo. If I am inviting others to go and they back out then I’m not left high and dry.
> 
> The people I choose to go with though are only people I know I can enjoy being around for two weeks in a remote setting. I’d much rather be solo then stuck with an irritating, constantly complaining guy.
> 
> As far as money, my friends usually argue with me that I don’t let them give me more money for gas. Like I said, I plan to be solo so the money is already figured in.


Funny story, 4 of us were headed east on I80 somewhere in WY after our hunting trip. We pulled over on the interstate for some noise from the trailer. As we‘re standing there a state trooper pulls in behind us and asks if we’re ok. We explained the trailer situation and he laughs and says, you wouldn’t believe the number of times I’ve pulled over for guys like you, heading home after a hunting trip, everybody is pissed off at each other and I find two guys duking it out. I tell them to grow up or I’m going to arrest them and send them on their way.

I’ve done probably 30 trips out west or Canada with 2, 4, or 6 guys. My buddy and I travel together and we get along great and travel well together. If we have 4 or 6 we always take 2-3 trucks just for comfort. I’ve always found the place to hunt, or lease and I explain how to get their license and they’re on their own. I guess I’ve been lucky because we’ve always had good hunts and no issues in camp. 

For me, its about inviting the right guys, generally friends that I’ve, or my buddy has hunted with before, they can get the time off and have the blessing of their spouse, they can afford it, they hunt safely and ethically and no breaking game laws. When we’ve added another hunter, everyone in the existing group agrees on the new guy before he’s invited.

Planning ahead of time and making sure the guys you are taking along fit the group is the difference between a successful trip and a fight along the Interstate on the way home.


----------



## mofo

Man I’m in the wrong hunting camp(fluzies,drunks ,drugs,condoms,ext) I want to party with you cowboys lmao 😂


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Im not sharing a tent, 80 miles down a mountain road, with any man who brought condoms....




ever again.😫


----------



## 6Speed

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Im not sharing a tent, 80 miles down a mountain road, with any man who brought condoms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever again.


Did you have a son or a daughter after that trip? Just curious...


----------



## Papa Liver

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Im not sharing a tent, 80 miles down a mountain road, with any man who brought condoms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever again.😫



You were young lol.


----------



## Papa Liver

Man I can’t go anywhere with my buddy rich anymore. Like the last 5 years. Getting too old for all his madness. Can’t take him anywhere cause all he wants to do is fight. You name it Platte River, Maumee River, Tippy Dam. Beating people up wearing waders. Chased the cook out of the Back Door Saloon wherever the hell that place was. Chased him through the kitchen and out the back door and lumped him up. Dudes an absolute animal. Almost 55 and still doing all that dumb ****. But toughest mofo anyone of my friends know. Caught 2 felonies for beating people up so I had to get outta any road trips with him. I dont do bars anymore. Was great when 19-25 or so but that’s the fun bars trying to hook up. Not after being married 26 years and always wants to hit the dirtbag bars just cause he’ll drink whiskey and flex up. Ignant lol


----------



## bigOgills

I met a kid at 15 from the other side of the tracks,best friend hunting and fishing together for over 50 years til we couldn't do it anymore because of old age and he developed a brain tumor,NEVER an argument in all those years,so many stories and great memories,we always thought when we got too old to hunt and fish we could sit around and have a beer or two an laugh at all the fun times,didn;t quite work out that way he passed a few years ago,85 now but realize how lucky I've been to find a true friend like Jim Merlone


----------



## QDMAMAN

I'm picky about who I hunt with on long out of state trips, and it's served me well.


----------



## Groundsize

After reading all this I am glad to be hunting iowa by myself this year.


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm picky about who I hunt with on long out of state trips, and it's served me well.


Just remember I am picky about who I fish with!


----------



## TSS Caddis

Back to the op, you just make poor choices. There are a lot of talkers out there.

I’ve only had last minute cancellations 2x in 30 years of traveling, and one last minute “I can’t drive anymore”. Lots of people posting about gas money, and if your not going far, whatever. But if you’re putting 6k miles on a vehicle at that is a lot of wear and tear to expect them to eat. Look at it this way, at .50/mile at 20mpg and $4/gallon the west and tear comes to $1800. Lame if you expect someone else to handle that for you. So to me being a cheap skate is not asking for an oil change but trying to get out of it.


----------

